# HDMI over CAT5/6



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

I was reading the Monster Cable thread, and it got me thinking about going the other direction -- dirt cheap cabling.

Has anyone had experience running HDMI over CAT5 or CAT6 cabling? 

The advantage of CAT cabling is it is a lot easier to fish through walls and cheaper to run moderate to long distances. If CAT cabling is not the way to go, is there another alternative to send an HD signal from a receiver in one room to a television in another room. (I suppose you could run HDMI cables, but they are hard to fish through the walls, and can be expensive.)


----------



## brahuna (May 27, 2005)

I have 3 TV's setup this way, and it works great! I have distances of 25' to 80'. I took a chance on some cheaper HDMI over CAT6 adapters, and I have not had a single problem with them.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812797004


----------



## gonzo070777 (Feb 13, 2008)

Although I don't have HDMI over CAT5/6 I did look into it. The adapters aren't the cheapest and there are two types of adapter available:

The first type of adapters are cheaper but they require two Cat 5/6 cables of equal length to be run from one outlet to the other. (avg $30-$60 per set) One cable carries the video signal the other carries the DDC signal (for HDCP transmissions).

The second type of adapter only requires one cable but are very expensive. Altona has a few of these products ranging on average around $150 to $400. 

Typical length you can run is about 40-50 meters (around 160ft) but varies with each unit.

May not be what you are looking for in an answer but just some info to help you out.


----------

